# VK | Movember Madness | Best Facial Hair



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/17)

*THIS THREAD IS FOR ENTRIES INTO THE BEST FACIAL HAIR CATEGORY.*

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (6/11/17)

I've been prepping for two and a half years for this!!! 

@RiaanRed could have given me some competition, but if I'm not mistaken he finally saved up to buy a razor?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I've been prepping for two and a half years for this!!!
> 
> @RiaanRed could have given me some competition, but if I'm not mistaken he finally saved up to buy a razor?



So come on then  Where's that entry


----------



## Stosta (6/11/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So come on then  Where's that entry


I'm worried I scare away the competition!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## skola (6/11/17)

Let me get this started! @Stosta you can enter last so we can at least feel like we have a chance!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (6/11/17)

skola said:


> Let me get this started! @Stosta you can enter last so we can at least feel like we have a chance!!!


Nice! Two things I'm jealous of here. I wish my beard was black, and I really wish I kept mine neatly trimmed!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (6/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Nice! Two things I'm jealous of here. I wish my beard was black, and I really wish I kept mine neatly trimmed!!


Trust me, you better off growing it au naturale!! Keeping my beard neat is the bane of my existence! The morning routine becomes tiresome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (6/11/17)

Here's my entry

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

skola said:


> Let me get this started! @Stosta you can enter last so we can at least feel like we have a chance!!!



Love that photo @skola !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (6/11/17)

I'm really battling to grow my beard... so I guess I will stay out of this one!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/17)

Tanja said:


> I'm really battling to grow my beard... so I guess I will stay out of this one!



You can enter the worst facial hair category

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tanja (6/11/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You can enter the worst facial hair category


Hahahahahaha! That sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Jengz (6/11/17)

Yoh... I’m so skaam to show my Malaysian beard on this forum! Some epics already!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Jengz said:


> Yoh... I’m so skaam to show my Malaysian beard on this forum! Some epics already!



It has to be better than mine @Jengz 
Im probably going to have to enter the worst facial hair category

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Love that photo @skola !!


They caught me in the middle of something there! This year Wayne got me blowing out a little cloud in his video. Need to post that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/11/17)

Bump


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

Okay here's my entry!

I was going do an "untamed" pic, but that's really not a good idea.  The bedroom eyes are especially for @Feliks Karp and @Christos the tugger!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## skola (8/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Okay here's my entry!
> 
> I was going do an "untamed" pic, but that's really not a good idea.  The bedroom eyes are especially for @Feliks Karp and @Christos the tugger!
> 
> View attachment 112664


Competition over...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

skola said:


> Competition over...


Unless the judges don't like ginger beards!

And I've changed my mind, the bedroom eyes are for @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff ... Or whoever is judging the competition, I don't discriminate

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## skola (8/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Unless the judges don't like ginger beards!
> 
> And I've changed my mind, the bedroom eyes are for @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff ... Or whoever is judging the competition, I don't discriminate


Dude that is a beard of a Khal! lol If the judges don't like ginger beards, you take off their heads!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Okay here's my entry!
> 
> I was going do an "untamed" pic, but that's really not a good idea.  The bedroom eyes are especially for @Feliks Karp and @Christos the tugger!
> 
> View attachment 112664


F#$% I just shaved on Monday.... Been a good 6 months of growing and trimming.
good thing you tied your love handle up with green elastics

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

skola said:


> Dude that is a beard of a Khal! lol If the judges don't like ginger beards, you take off their heads!


Beard of a Khal?! I love it, I'm gonna make my wife call me Khal!



Christos said:


> F#$% I just shaved on Monday.... Been a good 6 months of growing and trimming.
> good thing you tied your love handle up with green elastics



Bwahaha! You know I like to think that I'm a gutter-minded person, but you take things to a whole other level @Christos

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## skola (8/11/17)

My second entry!! 
*Even though i know its a losing battle...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/11/17)

This is a vaping forum after all











And my wife reminded me that this is not a beauty Competition - so no combing or triming  and I can therefore qualify to enter 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## arbdullah (8/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This is a vaping forum after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Moustach. How about the condensation?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Your beards look impressive @Stosta , @skola and @RenaldoRheeder 

Lots of time must have gone into it to get them where they are
Heavy maintenance!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/11/17)

arbdullah said:


> Holy Moustach. How about the condensation?!



@arbdullah, I carry that with me for when I am in meetings where I can't vape 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> Your beards look impressive @Stosta , @skola and @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> Lots of time must have gone into it to get them where they are
> Heavy maintenance!!



@Silver - a lot more effort went Into getting my youngest daughter to give permission that I may keep the beard 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tanja (8/11/17)

When you have FOMO and also want to take part... thanks @skola for the inspiration!






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9 | Funny 3


----------



## skola (8/11/17)

Tanja said:


> When you have FOMO and also want to take part... thanks @skola for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too shabby @Tanja!!!!
The braided mush is a winner!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (8/11/17)

skola said:


> Not too shabby @Tanja!!!!
> The braided mush is a winner!!!


 Hahaha! My daughter had fun doing it! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Lovely @Tanja !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> Your beards look impressive @Stosta , @skola and @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> Lots of time must have gone into it to get them where they are
> Heavy maintenance!!


Heavy maintenance indeed!! 
I’m a bald guy, so any sort of “grooming” demands an abundance of patience from me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

Tanja said:


> When you have FOMO and also want to take part... thanks @skola for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is amazing @Tanja !

I only wish my beard could look this vikingy. I think I need to stop trimming my 'stash just so I can braid it like this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (10/11/17)

Ok cool, thanks to @Stosta and @Tanja the game is over, so here is my entry just for participation. Maybe I can have some bonus points for the psycho eyes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (10/11/17)

The_Ice said:


> Ok cool, thanks to @Stosta and @Tanja the game is over, so here is my entry just for participation. Maybe I can have some bonus points for the psycho eyes
> View attachment 112788


Haha! Awesome! I think the only thing missing from this pic is an axe @The_Ice !


----------



## Jengz (10/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Okay here's my entry!
> 
> I was going do an "untamed" pic, but that's really not a good idea.  The bedroom eyes are especially for @Feliks Karp and @Christos the tugger!
> 
> View attachment 112664


Tjoh!!! What do u do when u sit on the toilet? Do u fling it over the shoulder! That is epic! 

I’m done! Gonna pay some and more to get extensions for my patches o hooo lahan type beard!

Wow!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (10/11/17)

The_Ice said:


> Ok cool, thanks to @Stosta and @Tanja the game is over, so here is my entry just for participation. Maybe I can have some bonus points for the psycho eyes
> View attachment 112788


Awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (10/11/17)

Jengz said:


> Tjoh!!! What do u do when u sit on the toilet? Do u fling it over the shoulder! That is epic!
> 
> I’m done! Gonna pay some and more to get extensions for my patches o hooo lahan type beard!
> 
> Wow!


Nah you kind of get used to it dripping in everything, so you get over flinging it over your shoulder!

I was once in a meeting , cup of coffee in hand, holding it against my chest, and I was talking to this lady. And she kept on looking at my chest (I now know how irritating women find this), I looked down and realised that my beard was busy swimming through my coffee.

I'm not sure what she disapproved of more... That or when I took it out and simply sucked all the coffee out my beard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## The_Ice (10/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Nah you kind of get used to it dripping in everything, so you get over flinging it over your shoulder!
> 
> I was once in a meeting , cup of coffee in hand, holding it against my chest, and I was talking to this lady. And she kept on looking at my chest (I now know how irritating women find this), I looked down and realised that my beard was busy swimming through my coffee.
> 
> I'm not sure what she disapproved of more... That or when I took it out and simply sucked all the coffee out my beard!


Awesome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/11/17)

Heehee


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Nah you kind of get used to it dripping in everything, so you get over flinging it over your shoulder!
> 
> I was once in a meeting , cup of coffee in hand, holding it against my chest, and I was talking to this lady. And she kept on looking at my chest (I now know how irritating women find this), I looked down and realised that my beard was busy swimming through my coffee.
> 
> I'm not sure what she disapproved of more... That or when I took it out and simply sucked all the coffee out my beard!



Eating ice cream with a beard is a complete messy exercise 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/11/17)

Tanja said:


> When you have FOMO and also want to take part... thanks @skola for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a sure fire winner post. Amazing creativity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (10/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Thats a sure fire winner post. Amazing creativity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hahaha... all in the name of fun.. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (10/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Nah you kind of get used to it dripping in everything, so you get over flinging it over your shoulder!
> 
> I was once in a meeting , cup of coffee in hand, holding it against my chest, and I was talking to this lady. And she kept on looking at my chest (I now know how irritating women find this), I looked down and realised that my beard was busy swimming through my coffee.
> 
> I'm not sure what she disapproved of more... That or when I took it out and simply sucked all the coffee out my beard!



I have never laughed as much at anything as at this story. My day is made. 

Give that man a bells


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/11/17)

Such majestic flavour savers in this thread.


​


----------



## Po7713 (24/11/17)

This is my entry, its but a shadow of its former glory but it will do

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (24/11/17)

This is me last one lol.........That beard when the exam's are done!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Okay here's my entry!
> 
> I was going do an "untamed" pic, but that's really not a good idea.  The bedroom eyes are especially for @Feliks Karp and @Christos the tugger!
> 
> View attachment 112664



@Stosta Is that really your beard?? WOW! Amazing!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (25/11/17)

Okay without screwing about...my entry for this one...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (4/12/17)

What's happening to comp? @Stroodlepuff

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/12/17)

Winners announced - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-movember-madness-competition.t43818/


----------

